# Wanted High speed Proxy Server Address and Port for my LAN.



## Yoda (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi,

Internet is very slow  for me now In my office.

In IE 6 I Choose, Tools --> Internet Options. In that I choose the "Connections" Tab there i choose "Lan Settings".

in "Lan Settings" there are 2 Seperate Boxes.

The first Box is "Automatic Configuration" where they have 2 Check Boxes.
-- Automatically detect settings
-- Use Automatic configuration script.

I've not enabled them both since it blocks may good websites.

the other Box is "Proxy Server"

it has also got 2 Check-Box settings

-- Use a proxy server for your LAN (These settings will not apply to dail-up or VPN connections)

Address: ____________ Port: ______

--Bypass proxy server for local addresses.

I have enabled both the check-boxes. and the address I use is
Address: 3.174.26.70  Port:  8080

This Address and port is slow for me.

Can anyone suggest me Proxt Address and Port that are fast and displays
all websites.

Thanx in Anticipation
Arsenal.


----------



## theraven (Sep 30, 2004)

*www.samair.ru/proxy/


----------

